# removing a design/ image on a t or hoodie



## aychpea (May 31, 2017)

hello all, hoping this is in the right forum. i ordered a hoodie online about a month ago, when i received it, they had screwed up what i'd wanted on the front. is there a way to remove &/ or redo this? like, could i print off a solid black rectangle onto a dark t-shirt transfer & iron it over top? what about using a different inkjet transfer paper to cover it up? any advice is very appreciated


----------



## herokid (Jul 22, 2016)

How big of print? If a small print and have a spot remover gun, you could possibly shoot off. If vinyl you can rub nail polish on the back and it should lift off. Get a rag damp it with nail polish remover and get as much glue off the top of garment as possible. 

Typically an error like this, the printer should throw aside and reprint a new one.


----------

